# Happy National Battery Day - Two Day Battery & Accessories SALE!



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

​
In celebration of *National Battery Day (February 18th)* *SAVE BIG* on select *batteries *& *accessories*! 

Don't miss out on great prices for battery wire, connectors, chargers, mounts, trays, batteries and more!
https://www.servocity.com/html/web_specials.html


















​


----------

